# Seniors on Twerking



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't even know what twerking was until I watched this ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 12, 2013)

Well now that's just downright depressing.  Here I was celebrating that I could waddle around the house without the walking frame again now the lower back vertebrae are healing and you have to go and remind me of when I could Belly Dance.  Waaaaaah.  :glee::glee::glee:

The old boys seemed pretty taken with it, much more interested than the 'girls', wonder why that is?


----------



## That Guy (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Pam (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll stick to shagging.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like an upswing in Chiropractor business!


----------



## Anne (Jul 12, 2013)

Very good exercise, no doubt.   Plus, that could open the way to an interesting discussion.....I've always felt kids attract certain vibes by the way they act and dress; well, adults too, obviously.
If you're going to dress in very revealing clothing, and do things such as in the above video (in public) it makes sense to me you would attract negative types.  They're not going to want to bother to get to know you, because why bother - right??  I realize there's other aspects, but what do you all think??   Does it matter anymore how people dress; especially girls???


BTW - first thing I thought of was 'tweeting at work'.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 12, 2013)

Are those butts for real?  I don't remember butts like that when I was younger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The one in the striped shorts looks like two bouncing beach balls..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2013)

I guess big booties are the "in" thing nowadays, thanks to J-Lo and the Kardashians.

Personally, I think it's excessive if it moves through a doorway in cubic feet per minute.

Just 2 years ago I had never heard of twerking - back then it was just called a Booty Bump. I suppose every trend needs a proper name, though ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

I think big badoonka-donks were always desired, lol.  I remember seeing ads in the back of magazines as a kid for pant inserts, for a fuller rear.  Have seen that dance done on TV, but never knew there was a name for it.  Call me old fashioned, but I prefer how we shook our booty better, back in the day...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



LOL, That Guy! My kiddo does that whenever he wants to pounce on one of his toys...or the dog.  Only he does it a lot faster, and he has no tail.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 11, 2013)

_He must Twerk a lot , check out the wear on the timber_


----------



## Michael. (Sep 16, 2013)

This is how it should be done.


(The Tube might ask you to sign in to view content)


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=ME5opKp_0fQ

.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2013)




----------

